# Use my new truck or buy a beater



## awddsm1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Looking at getting into plowing this winter at the request of some of my mowing accounts. I currently have an 07 Dodge Ram Mega Cab 3/4 ton 4X4. I'm interesed in your opinions on weather I should spend my money on a plow for my Ram, or if I should look for an older truck as more of a dedicated plow truck...

Using the Ram, I'd want to get a newer plow, which would be more up-front cost. I'm also concerned about damage to the truck, cosmetic as well as mechanical (even though it's still under factory warranty).

With an older beater I'd be more concerned with mechanical break downs typical of an older truck. I'm tempted to go this route because I would save the Ram from the abuse, but also be able to set this truck up the way it should be to plow.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you'll reduce your factory warrenty to 1 year from DOD if you work it commercially... Not sure if you have the lifetime warrenty or what, but something to consider....


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

have you ever plowed snow before? what type of accounts do you have?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I would use the new one unless you find an older one in good mechanical condition. There is nothing more frustrating than sitting in a parking lot at 2 in the morning with a truck that wont run.


----------



## awddsm1 (Dec 6, 2006)

elite1msmith;577175 said:


> have you ever plowed snow before? what type of accounts do you have?


No experience plowing before really worth mentioning. Most accounts would be "on-call" residential, plus 2-3 small commercial lots.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

ive heard of the mega cabs having problems with the rear doors not shutting after guys hung a plow on them


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

nickv13412;577188 said:


> ive heard of the mega cabs having problems with the rear doors not shutting after guys hung a plow on them


hwo does having a plow on a truck have ANYTHING to do with how doors shut??


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

EGLC;577189 said:


> hwo does having a plow on a truck have ANYTHING to do with how doors shut??


The plow bone's connected to the frame bone... the frame bone's connected to the cab bone... The cab bone's connected to the door bone.... Oh, hear the word of the Lord.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I always put plows on new trucks, just be carefull and watch where your going and you'll be fine. Why have another truck around to insure and maintain when you have the perfect truck sitting in your driveway already.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

awddsm1;577141 said:


> Looking at getting into plowing this winter at the request of some of my mowing accounts. I currently have an 07 Dodge Ram Mega Cab 3/4 ton 4X4. I'm interesed in your opinions on weather I should spend my money on a plow for my Ram, or if I should look for an older truck as more of a dedicated plow truck...
> 
> Using the Ram, I'd want to get a newer plow, which would be more up-front cost. I'm also concerned about damage to the truck, cosmetic as well as mechanical (even though it's still under factory warranty).
> 
> With an older beater I'd be more concerned with mechanical break downs typical of an older truck. I'm tempted to go this route because I would save the Ram from the abuse, but also be able to set this truck up the way it should be to plow.


I would use ur ram, why spend the money in a beater. Plus its hard to find a good used plow truck, they all have never plowed commercially. Plus if your weather is like ours, the plow will not be on much!:waving:


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

EGLC;577189 said:


> hwo does having a plow on a truck have ANYTHING to do with how doors shut??


Dont shoot the messenger, but if you think about it as a system, the stresses would make it possible. Jomofos explanation gives a rough outline


----------



## JK828 (Jan 13, 2008)

EGLC;577189 said:


> hwo does having a plow on a truck have ANYTHING to do with how doors shut??


Hanging 800 lbs. from the nose of your mega cab is like hanging 50lbs. from your nose and expecting your neck to stay straight.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, put a set of timbrens on there, maybe some tough shocks, a few turns on the torsion bars and you should be all set.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Let's just say new is nice. For the little bit of plowing you will do it's fine. Just watch for that yellow post in the parking lot they attack trucks when plowing!


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

I'd love to have ur truck to plow with.... but a mega cab for driveways.... idk. I've plowed driveways with f350 crew cabs, and that is a royal pain. You have to attack it from the side and angle the blade while backing up. If im not mistaken, the mega cab is longer than that.


----------



## justwheelit (Aug 28, 2008)

i have a 2007 ram 2500 quad cab and im puttin a 950lb western wide-out on it next week, as long as you watch out for curbs and poles and just take it as "easy" as possible you'll be fine, id be more worried about rust than anyhting, just wash it real good after your done plowing


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

chcav1218;577306 said:


> Well, put a set of timbrens on there, maybe some tough shocks, a few turns on the torsion bars and you should be all set.


Dodge 3/4-1 tons Still use a solid front axle = no Torsion bars to turn.


----------



## awddsm1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks guys... I think I may have found a really good deal on a 7.5' Meyer by sheer luck... A couple of you made a really good point that is very ovbious, but hadn't really dawned on me... the plow's not going to be on the truck all that much. And having a nice truck is all that much more insentive to take it slow and easy!!


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i think im going to be the first to say this....

NO, get a used truck, not a "beater" but u would be surprised what 6 k , will find you, plow and all... if your concered about the mechanical breakdowns of it, do that, and also just put a frame and wiring on ur new truck as well, its less than $800. then you can go with either

you have a really nice truck, i havent heard about the door bowing thing yet... but ur still new to the plowing game, it will beat up ur truck mecahnicly speaking, and you have no experieance, which normally also can add to the body getting beat up , as well. you might not even like plowing. i would get a beater, and find someone to sub for, you will learn the ropes on there time clock,


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I would use the new truck

Why;
How long will you keep your accounts when you cant plow someone out because your beater broke down.

word gets around your unreliable (your truck brakes down) customer dont care, all he knows is he had to leave for work and had to shovel himself out cause you didnt show up.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Sure you can plow with the new truck but why?
Why not have two trucks there is no limit.


Good used late model 3/4 ton trucks are cheep right now.
You can find a good one for less than the cost of a new plow ..

If he gets a beater to plow with he can use the new truck as a back up..

I use the beater (a98) to do the majority of work.
I only plow with the new-er truck only as a back up.

This way the new truck stays new longer.


----------



## awddsm1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, I ended up finding a deal I couldn't pass up... I picked up a Meyer 7.5' plow with the correct mount and wiring for my truck for $750. Need to find some lights for it and probably change the oil and go through it a little as it's been sitting for a while, but I think I can deal with that. One of the points made that really helped make up my mind was how little the plow will probably actually be on the truck... around here we're lucky to get 4-5 plowable events... we'll see..


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Get some wings.........

why?

when you angel the 7.5 plow all of the way over it will be narrower than your wheel base is.
Then if you have to turn at all your wheels will be running in the snow you just plowed up, packing it right back down..


----------



## awddsm1 (Dec 6, 2006)

SnoFarmer;583189 said:


> Get some wings.........
> 
> why?
> 
> ...


I've already thought of that also... definately something I'm going to look into.


----------

